# My New Alpina Startimer GMT



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought I'd share this, just got it today:



I fell in love with the color scheme, the grey and mustard yellow just work so well.

I couldn't find anything about this model on their website or any reviews elsewhere.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Definitely an impulse buy but the colors are great


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Mar 1, 2011)

Great pickup, congrats! I just stumbled onto this same watch and I'm considering pulling the trigger on one (probably the all black dial). I can't find any info on the watch either so, I'd love to hear your first-hand thoughts of it.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Personally I think it's one of the better looking quartz GMTs on the market. There is no seconds hand so the watch always looks seamless, no choppy ticking. Case is 42mm and wears light, but that's to be expected. GMT hand sets independently and I have mine set to GMT. The lugs are 21mm which is a little vexing but I had a custom leather strap made for it. They make a metal bracelet, but it's over $300 which I thought was a little dear.

I don't regret my purchase at all, I think you'll enjoy it a lot.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Right a time home in a Focke-Wulf FW149D


----------



## Robert Nalbandov (Feb 28, 2014)

I love its simple beauty! Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, it’s on leather now, I’ll have to take pics


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like Alpina has the GMTs on their site now. All 3 versions


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sweet piece - Mustard! New dial colour to me


----------

